# my new nano cube



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

I had another post going here about possibly selling nano's to those that would like them. I built this one from 1/8" glass and cut it exactly for a tight fit. I sealed it using all glass aquarium brand clear sealant. This one is an 8" cube, which is approximately 2.23 US gal. I just added the plants yesterday, which are clippings from my other tanks. The gravel is basic black gravel with laterite mixed in the bottom. I bought some rocks at a nursery for about .20 cents/pound as opposed to the same rocks at the LFS for about $4/pound. I busted them with a sledge hammer for a nice ragged look. I'm running DIY Co2 from a 20 oz soda bottle, into the intake of a whisper 10. The heater is a 7W very tiny unit that keeps the temp at 77F. I made the hood which is rectangular and houses a single 10W CF rated at 6500K. Let me know what you guys/gals think about my scape, any suggestions are welcomed. Also, if anybody would be interested in having me make one, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

where did you get the grey rocks from? The tank looks nice.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

the grey rocks came from a landscaping/plant nursery. They are the same rocks that you find at the fish store, but an extreme fraction of the cost. These were about baseball sized and I only used half of one.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

wont it alter to a higher ph? and did you make that tank?


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

They shouldn't alter Ph, but I'm keeping my eye on it. They're the same ones found at the fish store. Yes, I made the tank.


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

You ready to start selling those yet? I would consider making one myself, but the wife would produce cattle if bought a new set of tools and equipment for yet another DIY project. Our one bedroom condo doesn't exactly allow for a work room. If you do start selling them, let us know. I might be interested in one if it had thicker glass (I just don't trust the 1/8" without a rim)


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

that glass looks thin, will it break? It's 8x8x8 huh?


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

well, it's 1/8" double strength glass and it's very sturdy. I did much testing with the tank and spare pieces. I tested it by repeatedly picking up the cube filled with water and setting it down - a big no no for any tank that's filled. With it empty I jostled it, stacked heavy weights on it, put side pressure on it an no problem. However, it is glass, so if it drops or something hits it hard, it's toast. I did all this to test it. With spare strips, I beat them on the trash can and it took a lot of force for it to break. I'm all ready to go. I have large caulk gun sized tubes of the sealant. if interested, PM me with any questions. I love building stuff!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

do you have any close up pictures of the tank?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Can you post a picture from another angle? I'm always impressed by folks that can make stuff -- good for you!


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

here's a few more pics...hope the show up. I'm having trouble sizing them small enough to post.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

what's the substrate and lighting like?


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

substrate is standard black aquarium gravel with laterite mixed in the lower half. Lighting is a 10W compact fluorescent 6500K in a hood I built.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

and this is a 3 gallon right?


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

2-1/4 gallon


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hows the liquid fert dosing like?


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm dosing seachem iron, flourish, and potassium in the same proportions/gallon as my other tanks


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

Can we get your prices? 
And estimated shipping costs in the states? 
I'm interested in about 5 gallons of cubic wonderosity.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

dwhite,

That's a neat little tank you've got there. If I could make a suggestion, the wood needs to be moved back a little bit. It's a quality piece, but it fairly thick for such a small tank and tends to dominate the aquarium. Moving it back some and letting the plants around it grow out and conceal its edges will help to soften its impact while giving a great dark contrast to the whole composition.

You've made some excellent choices for plants in that tank. A lawn of Riccia in front and the Rotala and Heteranthera in back is going to make a beautiful statement. 

Best,
Phil


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions Phil, I probably will move that back a little since you mentioned it so it doesn't attract too much attention.
Last night I added a really nice piece of either erect moss or christmas moss - not sure which it is. I also added 2 von rio tetras for some red in the tank. I'll attach another pic shortly.

As far as pricing goes, you'll have to PM or email me and let me know specifically what you want: ie dimensions or gallons. For bigger tanks, I'll recommend 3/16" glass, so I'll have to find it. A lot of time goes into making one, so I'll have to determine factors like that as well.


----------



## Aqua1 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Awesome!*

That is an awesome cube, I guess you should be the latest Amano. BTW, I have not had any success with DIY CO2, any advices? Thanks


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

thanks aqua1, I appreciate the compliment. However, if Amano saw my 'aquascaping' he'd probably want to go in and tear it down himself lol. So, about your Co2, how is it currently set up? Is it going into the filter or a diffuser? I'll try to help you out.


----------

